# Ärger mit Wespen?



## rut49 (22. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
sicherlich ärgert sich der eine oder andere in diesem Jahr über die "Plagegeister".
Immer wenn man gemütlich grillen möchte, bzw. ein leckeres Würstchen ißt, oder, oder oder..., sind sie wie aus dem Nichts alle da und möchten auch etwas haben.
Gestern nun in einem urgemütlichen Bauerncafé hatte die Bewirtung folgenden Trick:
ein bisschen Kaffeepulver in ein kleines Gefäß und anzünden. Es fing an zu qualmen, und das mochten die kl. Freunde gar nicht.
Wir konnten in Ruhe unseren leeeeckeren Kuchen genießen.
Vielleicht habt ihr noch andere Tricks, oder probiert einfach mal meinen Tipp aus.
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Lipperland
Regina


----------



## witch127 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hier artet es auch in eine leichte Plage aus! Und die sind so hartnäckig!!! Danke für den Tipp, den werde ich sicher mal ausoprobieren!


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hallo,
außer dem Tipp mit dem "Ausräuchern" des Wespennests, der aktuell nicht mehr viel hilft, gibt es auch die klassische "Bierfalle" (wobei es nicht unbedingt Bier sein muss , sondern eine enghalsige Flasche mit etwas Flüssigkeit). Das qualmt nicht so dolle :smoki, braucht aber etwas Zeit... .


----------



## Wild (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Ich habe dieses Jahr noch keinen Ärger mit Wespen gehabt. Von Plage keine Spur 
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## HSV (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hab noch einen Tipp,Haarspray mögen die Biester auch nicht.Am besten vorher sprühen auf Tisch,Stühle
etc,und in die Luft.
Gruss Tristan


----------



## Piddel (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hi,
habe in einer Gartensendung gesehen, dass z.B. eine Scheibe Kochschinken auf`m Teller ( abseits plaziert ) die Plagegeister abhalten bzw. ablenken soll.

Praktische Erfahrungen habe ich ... :beten...noch nicht sammeln müssen.
MfG
Piddel


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hi Peter,

das mit Kochschinken würde bei uns nicht sehr lange funktionieren  
Ich habe da ein paar tief(f)liegende Kochschinken-Peilsysteme, die orten Kochschinken im Schlaf auf 50 m....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hi,

siedelt __ Hornissen an, dann halten sich kaum noch Wespen in Terassennähe auf

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Wespen?*

Hallo zusammen,

Bierfallen und Kochschinken würde ich nicht mehr machen. Bei uns haben die Fallen nur die Wespen angelockt und wir hatten ein Plage. Nachdem wir alle wieder abgenommen haben ist einigermaßen Ruhe.

Ansonsten Wespentennis mit dem Fötzi, wer den kennt, ist ein Spaß für die ganze Familie.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Schon als Kind beim Schälen des Obstes, um dieses einzukochen, Äpfel/Birnen...
wurden einige Wespen gekillt, ein wenig abseits vom Tisch liegen gelassen...
"Kumpels" kamen angeflogen, beguckten sich die Malesche und zogen von dannen.
Meine Großmutter machte es so, wir haben es von ihr gelernt.
Erst dieser Tage wieder mal ausprobiert, weil sie ja derzeit wirklich eine irre Plage sind.
Es klappte, dauerte 'nen Moment, mußte sich vll. erst "rumsprechen", aber dann war Ruhe.


----------



## lemanie (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ansonsten Wespentennis mit dem Fötzi, wer den kennt, ist ein Spaß für die ganze Familie.


Was, um alles in der Welt, ist ein Fötzi???


----------



## muschtang (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Eine Elektronische Fiegenklatsche...Die Bockt!


----------



## rabe62 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

links am grundstück ein imker mit 10 stöcken und rechts im anbau ein hornissennest = keine wespe weit und breit 

gruß
ralf


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Ich würde gerne __ Hornissen haben, leider sind sie vom Austerben bedroht, daher geschützt, aber wie kann man die denn anlocken? Sie sind die Feinde der Wespen, das ist schon klar, aber leider eben auch soooo selten geworden! Und aus Unekenntnis und Angst werden sie von vielen Menschen erschlagen - man kriegt sie ja auch relativ leicht :evil.


----------



## rabe62 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Keine Ahnung wie man die anlockt. Bei mir wohnen Sie in einer Lücke zwischen Anbau und Garage. 
Der Gartenteich dient als tränke. 
Da die dicken brummer aber bis auf die Wasseraufnahme sofort immer verschwinden habe ich wohl auch nicht die richtigen Futterpflanzen hier.


----------



## Petra1970 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Huhu

Wir haben gar nicht viele Wespen, dafür unmengen Bienen und Hummeln auch am Teichufer immer da wimmelts nur so.
__ Hornissen seh ich nur einzelne immer jedes Jahr wo das Nest ist weiß ich nicht leider.

Wußte ich garnicht das Hornissen Wespen jagen.

Gruß Pogge


----------



## bekamax (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hallo,

__ Hornissen lieben Fliederbüsche. Sie fressen sie an!

LG
Karin


----------



## Krauti66 (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Wir haben ein Erdnest der als ziemlich nervig eingestuften Deutschen Wespe (ja, nur zwei, der vielen Wespenarten mögen Süßes) in unserem Garten. Aber dieser ist nicht super sauber aufgeräumt, dadurch gibt es genug andere Nahrungsquellen und trotz leckerer Frühstücksmarmelade und Torte auf der Terrasse keine Belästigung. Nur dem Einflugloch sollte man sich nicht mit dunkler Bekleidung nähern, dann wird das Brummen doch aggressiver... Man kann übrigens die Hauptflugrichtung durch geeignete Hindernisse (Bastmatten )manipulieren. Aber bitte in heller Kleidung (auch an die Haare denken), siehe Imker.
__ Hornissen sind Jäger und haben eigentlich keine Futterpflanzen. Sie schälen aber junge Triebe (z.B. __ Esche) um u.a. an den Saft der Pflanzen zu kommen.
Wespen gehören zur Natur, und waren schon vor unseren Gärten da... Fallen nützen wenig, denn die getöteten Tiere fehlen im Sozialstaat und werden schnellstens ersetzt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre beträgt die Lebenserwartung eh nur 3 Wochen.


----------



## bigfoot (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Habe auch ein Erdloch mit Wespen.

Hatte es gar nicht bemerkt und trat ein Loch in die Wiese, dachte noch schaizz-Wühlmäuse  und schob mir den Liegestuhl in die Nähe. Ich lag keine 5 Sekunden, da stürzten sich die Viecher auf mich, so schnell bin ich in meinem Leben noch keine 50 m ins Haus rein gespurtet, aber die lassen sich ja nicht abschütteln. 

Alleine 7 Stiche am Kopf, sogar 2 Stachel steckten noch drin, passiert ja normalerweise nur mir den kleineren Bienenstacheln.
Bitte keine Kondolenzzuschriften, ich habe es überlebt 

Das Nest habe ich mit einem Gitter abgedeckt, nur seit einer Woche ist da ziemliche Ruhe, ich vermute, der sintflutartige Regen hat das Nest doch ordentlich geflutet.


----------



## chrishappy2 (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

wir hatten auch ein loch mit wespen ich habe einfach einen silvester knaller angezunden udn reingelassen. alles ist in die luft geflogen . zuvor war dass loch 5cm groß nach der explosion war es 30cm. und keine wespe mehr


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hallo.





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> siedelt __ Hornissen an, dann halten sich kaum noch Wespen in Terassennähe auf
> 
> MfG Frank



Schön wäre es...

Wir haben bei uns im hinteren Gartenbereich einen Erddamm zum Nachbarn hin aufgeschüttet, der ursprünglich mal mit Büschen begrünt werden sollte. Bisher ist nichts daraus geworden, dafür ließen sich Mäuse dort nieder.
In deren leeren Löchern wohnten diesen Sommer Wespen und  keinen Meter daneben Hornissen.
Otto, unser Ziegenbock mußte es schmerzlich spüren - ich hätte es wohl sonst gar nicht entdeckt und bedenkenlos alles mit eingekoppelt. 
Bei diesem ersten Kontakt hatte ich ebenfalls flinke Füße, da ich einmal auf einen Wespenstich allergisch reagierte. Lag aber nicht am Gift selbst...
Auf jeden Fall habe ich schleunigst den Teil der Koppel brach liegen lassen und extra für alle sichtbar markiert. Seitdem war ich dort aber nicht mehr.  ob sie noch da sind. Von mir aus können sie dort bleiben.


----------



## danyvet (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Das ist ja interessant :-o Wespen werden bei dunkler Kleidung aggressiver?! Warum denn das?
Muss ich mir merken - und nächsten Sommer Wasserstoff in die Haare kippen


----------



## grille (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> siedelt __ Hornissen an, dann halten sich kaum noch Wespen in Terassennähe auf
> 
> MfG Frank



Hi,wir haben Hornissen und Wespen.Manchmal kommen sie sich in die Quere,aber weniger werden sie deswegen nicht.Sie speisen abwechselnd.
LG grille


----------



## Y*e (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit Wespen?*



> Schon als Kind beim Schälen des Obstes, um dieses einzukochen, Äpfel/Birnen...
> wurden einige Wespen gekillt, ein wenig abseits vom Tisch liegen gelassen...
> "Kumpels" kamen angeflogen, beguckten sich die Malesche und zogen von dannen.


eva-Maria vielen Dank für den Tipp. Werden das mal ausprobieren.
Hornissen mögen schöne, oder geschützte oder nützliche Tiere sein, ich gehe vor denen Stiften. vor der Größe habe ich schon ein wenig mehr als Respekt.


----------



## Kleiner Grisu (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hallo Eva-Maria, 

das Kollektiv funktioniert - das ist echt eine tolle Idee. Ich probiere es auf alle Fälle aus. Aber im Moment
haben wir keine Wespen, weil wir auch __ Hornissen haben. Das klappt wie __ Knoblauchkröte sagt, auch super.
Aber das mit dem Kaffeepulver find ich auch mal ne neue Idee. 

lg


----------



## danyvet (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Und wer erschlägt die "abschreckwespen" für mich? Ich hab so Angst vor den Viechern, dass ich mich auch nicht trau, die zu erschlagen. Was, wenn ich nicht gscheit treff? :help dann greifen sie ja erst recht an :?


----------



## grille (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hallo zusammen!
Wollte eigentlich Knoblauchlröte und Kleiner Grisu nicht widersprechen aber beu uns leben wie schon erwähnt beide freidlich zusammen.Konnte einmal beobachten,wie die __ Hornisse eine Wespe angriff,aber das stört alle anderen Wespen in keiner Weise.Sie kommen beide zusammen.
Uns macht es aber nichts aus,im gegenteil wir freuen uns darüber.Hier ist für alle Platz.
LG grille


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

Hi Grille,

hättest mal den "Sommer" über, als die unzähligen Bewohner des monströsen Hornissennestes in der Halle des Nachbarn ihre Brut noch versorgen mußten, sehen müssen was bei mir im Garten los war. Krieg der Insekten. Die __ Hornissen kamen laufend zum snacken im "fly in" am Wespennest in meinem Dachüberstand vorbei und haben das Wespenvolk nach und nach ausgelöscht - im Garten sahs aus wie im Horrorfilm, überall waren die verstreuten Leichenteile der Wespen zu finden - aber auch viele abgeschossene Hornissen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ärger mit  Wespen?*

http://web.de/magazine/wissen/tiere/13539086-familie-lebt-mit-rund-1-000-hornissen-im-garten.html


----------

